# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Busco productores de fruta para abastecer industria de pulpas: Camu Camu, Lúcuma, Mango, Maracuyá, Mandarina, Fresa, etc.

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum: 
El siguiente tema es para iniciar una convocatoria a nivel nacional de productores de fruta que estén interesados en proveer a una nueva empresa colombiana que está por terminar su planta de procesamiento para extracción de pulpas en aproximadamente 1 mes, aquí en Perú, en Villa María del Triunfo. 
Los productos que me están solicitando inicialmente son:*Camu Camu**Lúcuma**Mango**Maracuyá**Mandarina**Fresa*Se trata de una excelente oportunidad para los productores de las frutas mencionadas, ya que se trata de una empresa nueva que nos ha contactado para armarle su cartera de proveedores. 
Los interesados puedes comunicarse con *Bruno Cillóniz* a través de este tema, a través de mi correo personal: *bcilloniz@agroforum.pe*, o a través de los datos que ecuentran en mi firma más abajo de este mensaje, para darles todos los detalles sobre esta posibilidad de negocio. 
Espero que la noticia le interese a varios....  :Wink:  
SaludosTemas similares: Pulpa de camu camu necesitamos comprador urgente. Artículo: Exportaciones de camu camu crecerían 79 % en el presente año Artículo: Región Loreto desembolsa más de S/. 148,000 en créditos a productores de camu camu Impulsarán producción de arroz, maíz y camu camu en Loreto Impulsarán producción de arroz, maíz y camu camu en Loreto

----------


## DANIELCOLAN

Sr.bruno   
tengo con mi socio  plantaciones de maracuya en  barranca estamos  buscando para la  campaña 2011 venderlas en chacra  cuando podria  visitarlo para  conversar o me oriente  para hacer negocio directo en lima , mi telefono es 7240132  o  next 510*2024   ing. Daniel colan

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Sr.bruno   
> tengo con mi socio  plantaciones de maracuya en  barranca estamos  buscando para la  campaña 2011 venderlas en chacra  cuando podria  visitarlo para  conversar o me oriente  para hacer negocio directo en lima , mi telefono es 7240132  o  next 510*2024   ing. Daniel colan

 Estimado Daniel: 
Lo primero que tienes que hacer para conseguir compradores es anunciar los productos que cultivan aquí en AgroFórum y en otros portales donde se permitan publicar clasificados agrarios. La idea es poner un título adecuado y redactar un mensaje claro para que los interesados que lean tu mensaje se contacten contigo para comprarte tus productos. 
Yo también puedo tratar de ayudarte a colocar tus productos en diversas empresas, pero en ese caso yo le agrego 3% a tu precio, que al final es el comprador quien asume ese gasto. Sin embargo, mi trabajo es encontrar productores con precios competitivos y que cumplan los requerimientos del cliente. 
Yo paro bastante en mi oficina, así que me puedes llamar para coordinar una reunión y conversar al respecto. 
Saludos y gracias por responder...

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Aprovecho esta comunicación para agradecer a todos los que han respondido a la convocatoria, porque ha sido un verdadero éxito en cuanto al número de respuestas a través correo y llamadas telefónicas. 
En ese sentido, puedo decirles que Bruno colapsó y no pudo dar respuesta a todos los que se han contactado conmigo para ver esta posibilidad de negocio. 
Mañana seguiré revisando y contestando a todos porque es una oportunidad que va a beneficiar a más de uno, pues la idea es abastecer todo el año a esta planta con los diversos productos. 
Mi idea es conversar con los dueños de la empresa para apoyarlos con la comercialización, y así generar más demanda de fruta nacional.  
Nuevamente gracias a todos y espero poder ayudar a la mayor cantidad de productores con esta oportunidad... 
Saludos

----------


## luis16

*Buenas tardes señor Cilloniz.*  *Le escribo porque afortunadamente me tope con su página web, a la que acabo de suscribirme, y me encuentro muy interesado en ser proveedor de lúcuma a la empresa colombiana que usted publicita.*   *Actualmente abastecemos a las fábricas de Huanta en Ayacucho con lúcuma palo de muy buena calidad, también abastecemos a una fábrica de pulpa en Huacho con lúcuma seda de la campiña de Huaral, Huacho, Supe y Barranca.*  *Espero tener la oportunidad de ser considerado en la presente convocatoria y poder hacer negocios de manera exitosa.*  *Atte.*  *Luis Samanamud E.* *Cel: 994371866* *email:slwisito@hotmail.com*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Acabo de enviar toda la información a los correos de cada una de las personas que respondieron a la convocatoria. 
Copio el mensaje en este tema, para los nuevos interesados (que deberán pedir la FT a su correo personal): 
Estimado(s): 
Adjunto envío el cuadro de requerimientos por fruta que me solicita la empresa de pulpas.
Los interesados pueden enviar sus propuestas de precios
para evaluar las distintas alternativas, teniendo en cuenta lo siguiente: 
1) Cumplir con los requerimientos de la Ficha Técnica
2) Indicar claramente el o los productos que desea abastecer y variedades
específicas.
3) Indicar Volumen disponible durante la campaña y durante la estación baja.
4) Indicar la ubicación del campo (en caso sean productores). 
- Precios puesto en Lima (Villa El Salvador).
- Precios al barrer (cosechado y en jabas)
- Indicar precios en época de campaña y precios de estación baja.  
El requerimiento de la planta es 10 a 15 TN por fruta al mes, aunque en esta etapa inicial
se va a trabajar "por pedidos", por lo que no podemos asegurar ese volumen durante los
primeros meses de operación. La convocatoria tiene como objetivo armar una cartera 
de proveedores que puedan asegurar abastecimiento durante todo el año, por lo que en
algunos casos tendrá oportunidad más de uno. 
La forma de trabajo es la siguiente: 
AgroFórum va a asumir la responsabilidad de ser quien 
compre y venda la fruta a esta empresa, cargándole a los precios que
me envíen un 3%, que la empresa está dispuesta a asumir, a cambio de 
seriedad y honestidad de parte nuestra y de los productores que decidan
ser parte de este proyecto de producción y exportación de pulpas junto con nosotros.   *La forma de pago será 50% de adelanto y 50% contraentrega.* 
Aprovechamos el mensaje para transmitirles que la empresa está por iniciar
operaciones la semana que viene, por lo que estarán realizando las primeras
pruebas para enviar muestras a las empresas interesadas. En ese sentido, la empresa
se muestra flexible para la elaboración de cualquier tipo de pulpa,
siempre y cuando haya un comprador serio detrás. En este sentido, la empresa está solicitando ciertas
frutas específicas, pero están abiertos a cualquier otra posibilidad de negocio que me puedan presentar -como algunos ya
lo han hecho-. 
¡ESPERAMOS SUS PROPUESTAS!... La semana entrante estaremos tomando una decisión y comunicándonos con ustedes. 
Muchas gracias por su interés.  *  Bruno Cillóniz G.*       Administrador 
 Teléfonos: (511) 241-4422 / 445-6572
 Celular: (511) 99580-5066
 Skype: bruno.cilloniz
 Alcanfores 1245, Miraflores.
 Lima 18 - Perú.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados;  
Rápidamente contarles que la inauguración de la planta de pulpas se ha retrasado una semana, pero que seguimos estando pendiente de todos los correos que me han enviado para participar como proveedores de este proyecto. Lamentablemente han sido demasiados correos, y me es imposible contestarles a todos de manera específica. 
Les cuento que hemos recibido alguna propuestas interesantes para mango y maracuyá, pero me falta empezar a definir las posibilidades con los que me han ofrecido fresa, camu camu y lúcuma; así que pronto me estaré comunicando con prácticamente todos para definir la cartera de proveedores y de posibles "suplentes" para abastecer a esta empresa colombiana. 
Muchas gracias a tofos por su respuestas, y espero poder cerrar algún trato o convenio con varios de ustedes. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> *Buenas tardes señor Cilloniz.*  *Le escribo porque afortunadamente me tope con su página web, a la que acabo de suscribirme, y me encuentro muy interesado en ser proveedor de lúcuma a la empresa colombiana que usted publicita.*   *Actualmente abastecemos a las fábricas de Huanta en Ayacucho con lúcuma palo de muy buena calidad, también abastecemos a una fábrica de pulpa en Huacho con lúcuma seda de la campiña de Huaral, Huacho, Supe y Barranca.*  *Espero tener la oportunidad de ser considerado en la presente convocatoria y poder hacer negocios de manera exitosa.*  *Atte.*  *Luis Samanamud E.* *Cel: 994371866* *email:slwisito@hotmail.com*

 Hola Luis: 
No he recibido tus precios referenciales de lúcuma, ni volúmenes por temporada para poder evaluar la información. 
Espero tu respuesta porque estoy armando la cartera de productores de lúcuma que podrían trabajar conmigo y con esta empresa colombiana. 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## LIOFILIZACIONONLINE

Aumentemos el valor de nuestros productos por medio de la aplicacion de la tecnica de Liofilizacion.
Dr Jorge Rivera
Consultor Intota experts en Liofilizacion 725998
Skype:liofilizaciononline1
Presidente del Capitulo Colombiano  de Liofilizacion de la ISL-FD
Asesoria,capacitacion y dotacion para plantas de Liofilizacion en America.

----------


## larc84

*Buenas tardes señor Cilloniz. 
le escribo xq estoy interesado en participar y poder entregar mis productos de mango, y maracuya y piña si la necesitara xqfavor comuniquese conmigo para ver la posibilidadade trabajar juntos mi empresa produce y comercializa estas frutas en el norte del pais. 
gracias y saludos. 
Luis Rivas Canova 
gerente relaciones publicas 
representaciones generales coda sac
cel 968891094 / RPM: *387203.
Correo: larc84@hotmail.com*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> *Buenas tardes señor Cilloniz. 
> le escribo xq estoy interesado en participar y poder entregar mis productos de mango, y maracuya y piña si la necesitara xqfavor comuniquese conmigo para ver la posibilidadade trabajar juntos mi empresa produce y comercializa estas frutas en el norte del pais. 
> gracias y saludos. 
> Luis Rivas Canova 
> gerente relaciones publicas 
> representaciones generales coda sac
> cel 968891094 / RPM: *387203.
> Correo: larc84@hotmail.com*

 Estimado Luis: 
Te voy a enviar la FT con los requerimientos de la empresa para que me pases tus precios y volúmenes referenciales por temporada, para poder hacer un plan de abastecimiento. 
También te ofrezco la posibilidad de abastecer con maracuyá seleccionada para Tottus si es que tienes en este momento. La idea es que me pases precios por kilo puesto en el Tottus más cercano para ver si les interesa tu propuesta, y ten en cuenta que se te pedirían 2 TN los lunes y 2TN los jueves. 
Te envío las fichas a tu correo personal y espero tu propuesta para revisarla. La semana que viene regresan los dueños de la empresa de Colombia y nos vamos a empezar a reunir con los que hayan enviado las mejores propuestas para definir los distintos puntos de un posible convenio para trabajar juntos. 
Estamos en contacto. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Para contarles que la instalación de las últimas máquinas está tomando un poco más del tiempo inicialmente previsto, pero que tengo presentes a todas las personas que me han contactado. Hoy me comuniqué con los dueños y me han pedido que espere una semana más para empezar a reunirnos con los productores que respondieron a la convocatoria. 
Por otra parte, aprovecho en contarles que esta planta nueva estará muy pronto en condiciones de brindar el servicio de maquila para pulpeado de cualquier producto, y almacenado en cuarto refrigerado -no congelado-. Si alguien está interesado, me puede avisar para sentarnos con los dueños a evaluar las distintas posibilidades. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Aprovecho en contarle a todos los interesados que la nueva planta de pulpa ya está 100% operativa, por lo que inicialmente la empresa está abierta a cualquier posibilidad de negocio, y a su vez, está ofreciendo el servicio de pulpeado a las personas o empresas interesadas. 
Como ventaja, puedo mencionar que se trata de una planta "O km", y el proceso que sigue la fruta, impide que exista cualquier tipo de contaminación por contacto, una vez la fruta a ingresado a la máquina pulpeadora, lo cual garantiza un producto de calidad desde el punto de vista sanitario, evitando cualquier tipo de contaminación externa no deseada. Ahora me corresponde a mí buscar clientes para pulpa, para empezar a hacer los pedidos a las personas que buenamente respondieron a mi covocatoria. 
Por si acaso, tengo todos los correos guardados, así que me estaré comunicando con las mejores propuestas para ver si vamos cerrando convenios con algunos productores o proveedores. Por eso, aprovecho en pedirles ayuda para ofrecer pulpa de las frutas que produzcan, ya que podemos unir fuerzas para hacer un negocio donde todos ganemos. 
Dentro de poco voy a enviar mi último boletín del año, anunciando las últimas novedades de AgroFórum; y es allí donde iniciaré la búsqueda de clientes para pulpa de frutas, o en su defecto, clientes que necesiten el servicio de maquila para que la planta empiece a operar y a generar ingresos. 
De mi parte, les cuento que tengo una buena relación con el dueño colombiano, y que estoy entusiasmado por hacer que este proyecto camine, ya que considero que el sabor de nuestra fruta es una cualidad que se puede explotar bien el negocio de pulpas, si es que hacemos las cosas correctamente.Por otra parte, es una excelente oportunidad para ofrecerles un pequeño mercado a ustedes, para que puedan colocar algunos de los productos que me ofrecen.Les dejo algunas fotografías de la planta para quienes deseen dale una mirada a las instalaciones. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Algunas fotos más para que conozcan la planta... Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Y las últimas fotos... Los interesados en pulpa de frutas o servicio de maquila para pulpa, por favor póngase en contacto con Bruno Cillóniz, a través de este tema o enviando un correo electrónico a la siguiente dirección: *bcilloniz@agroforum.pe*. Mis otros datos de contacto los encuentran en mi firma, en la parte de abajo de este mensaje. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Les cuento que estamos empezando a recibir pedidos de cotizaciones, por lo que invito a todos los interesados a que me pasen su propuestas, por el producto que consigan, para ver si podemos conseguir clientes interesados en pulpa de dichos productos que me puedan conseguir.  
En el tema convocamos productores de ciertas frutas, pero me interesa poder contar con proveedores de distintos tipos de fruta -no sólo las mencionadas- para poder contar con una amplia cartera de productos a ofrecer. 
Espero sus propuestas en todo momento, pues la planta está dando sus primeros pasos y estamos abiertos a escuchar distintas propuestas. 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## LIOFILIZACIONONLINE

*Exhorto  a los productores de fruta en el Perú,a que liofilicemos nuestros excedentes de producción a fin de tener material todo el año.
Les recuerdo que la liofilizacion es la mejor técnica de estabilización de productos perecederos y consiste en la deshidratacion de las materias primas a través de la aplicación de frió y vacío, efectuándose en los equipos de liofilizacion la sublimación del agua del producto en forma de vapor y escarchándose en forma de hielo,quedando el producto libre de humedad y con todas sus propiedades y mejor aun con una excelente microbiologia.
La Liofilizacion es la mejor técnica de estabilización de productos lábiles y permite almacenamiento en buenas condiciones hasta por cinco años ,sin perder olor,color y sabor ,tanto como sus propiedades intactas.
Invito a los empresarios del campo productores a liofilizar sus frutas y verduras y darles un mayor valor ,tanto para consumo interno como para exportación.
Con gusto los asesoro,les hago su planta de Liofilizacion y les hago dotacion de equipos económicos y rendidores.
Jorge Rivera
Presidente del Capitulo Colombiano de Liofilizacion de la ISL-FD
Movil 3112128296
Skype:liofilizaciononline1* http://liofilizaciononlinecolombia.es.tl FOTO ABERTO 11.jpg

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> *Exhorto  a los productores de fruta en el Perú,a que liofilicemos nuestros excedentes de producción a fin de tener material todo el año.
> Les recuerdo que la liofilizacion es la mejor técnica de estabilización de productos perecederos y consiste en la deshidratacion de las materias primas a través de la aplicación de frió y vacío, efectuándose en los equipos de liofilizacion la sublimación del agua del producto en forma de vapor y escarchándose en forma de hielo,quedando el producto libre de humedad y con todas sus propiedades y mejor aun con una excelente microbiologia.
> La Liofilizacion es la mejor técnica de estabilización de productos lábiles y permite almacenamiento en buenas condiciones hasta por cinco años ,sin perder olor,color y sabor ,tanto como sus propiedades intactas.
> Invito a los empresarios del campo productores a liofilizar sus frutas y verduras y darles un mayor valor ,tanto para consumo interno como para exportación.
> Con gusto los asesoro,les hago su planta de Liofilizacion y les hago dotacion de equipos económicos y rendidores.
> Jorge Rivera
> Presidente del Capitulo Colombiano de Liofilizacion de la ISL-FD
> Movil 3112128296
> Skype:liofilizaciononline1* http://liofilizaciononlinecolombia.es.tl FOTO ABERTO 11.jpg

 Estimado LIOFILIZACIONONLINE: 
Disculpa que recién te responda, porque hace algún tiempo vengo viendo tu participación con respecto a este tema. Personalmente me gustaría saber qué sabes al respecto del mercado de productos liofilizados, porque yo recién me voy enterando de esta técnica y hace poco probé algún producto liofilizado en la Expoalimentaria, pero si no me equivoco, es un tema poco conocido acá, por lo que tal vez la información de mercado sirva para generar mayor interés en el tema. 
Como anéctoda, te cuento que recuerdo haber borrado tu registro por pensar que se trataba de un usuario spam -pues suelen tener nombres raros- y luego acepté tu resgistro un tiempo después cuando ya me había enterado de la palabra "liofilización"... Pero debo aclarar que mi ignorancia se debe a que no soy especialista en temas de agricultura ni de procesos agroindustriales. 
Espero puedas sacarle provecho a este foro de la mejor manera, y espero puedas darnos más información sobre el mercado de productos liofilizados -pero te recomiendo lo hagas en un tema nuevo en el foro de Comercialización- 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Escribo para contarles que estamos haciendo cotizaciones de pulpas de diversas frutas para un cliente que nos ha pedido esa información, así que esperamos pronto cerra alguna venta, para poder comprarle fruta a los contactos que he establecido a través de esta búsqueda. 
Además, estoy buscando productores de durazno amarillo y de albaricoque para poder cotizar a otro interesado pulpa de estos productos. Si alguien está interesado o sabe de alguien, puede contactarme a mi correo personal: bcilloniz@agroforum.pe 
Y si tienen alguna fruta en particular para ofrecerme, por favor no dejen de pasarme sus precios, volúmenes y temporadas para poder contactarlos en caso aparezcan interesados. 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## adolfo42

Apreciado Jorge: En Pefú exise plantas para maquila y congelado(liofilizado)  de fresa? podrias darme alcances sobre el  proceso? EnColombia  hay este producgto terminado, si lo hay darme cotización por TM ExW. 
Graciaas
Adolfoi Centi Flores
Web: miagroexpoirt.com     correo mislagropecua_aqp@hotmail.com

----------


## adolfo42

Apreciado Bruno:
Te nemos 400 Has  plantaciones  de Camu camu, actualmente  en cosecha, en Loreto, tienes interés?
Adolfo Centi Flores
correo :  mislagropecua_aqp@hotmail.com   Web    :   miagroexport.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Apreciado Bruno:
> Te nemos 400 Has  plantaciones  de Camu camu, actualmente  en cosecha, en Loreto, tienes interés?
> Adolfo Centi Flores
> correo :  mislagropecua_aqp@hotmail.com   Web    :   miagroexport.com

 Hola Adolfo: 
El camu camu es una de las frutas que la empresa desea comercializar; sin embargo, estamos en pleno proceso de búsqueda de clientes para poder hacer los distintos pedidos a los productores que nos han contactado. De todas formas, te pido que me pases tu propuesta para analizarla, porque necesitamos tener cotizados los productos para poder responder rápidamente a los interesados. 
El otro tema es que tembién me están ofreciendo pulpa de camu camu congelada, por lo que en este momento me parece que hay una sobreoferta del producto, y yo recién he empezado a ofrecer este producto, por lo que no conozco mucho del mercado. Sí he visto alguna bebidas en China hechas en base a camu camu, así que yo probaría anunciando en Alibaba.com, donde precisamente voy a ofertar la mayoría de productos que podría enviar desde el Perú. 
Te anoto como proveedor de camu camu, y no dejes de crear un nuevo tema en el foro de Productos Agropecuarios, para que tú mismo ofrezcas tu camu camu a los clientes que buscan proveedores a través de Internet. Y como siempre repito, la idea es pensar bien en el título, y agregar información clara y detallada al mensajes -incluyendo ficha técnica, fotos del producto, precio referencial, volúmenes disponibles, forma de pago, etc- para que puedas llegar directamente a quien está interesado en lo que ofreces. 
Yo me voy a poner a trabajar por mi parte para promocionar más esta fruta que a mi parecer tiene buenas perspectivas de creicimiento, pero ustedes también ayúdenme publicando sus temas propios. Tenemos que promocionar más esta fruta exótica para que sea más fácil comercializarla,  así que empecemos a hacerlo desde ahora. 
Te aviso cuando tenga algún pedido concreto para ver si podemos hacer negocios juntos, y avísame con tiempo de los productos que vayan a cosechar por allá, para ver si les puedo econtrar algún mercado. 
Saludos

----------


## gzuck

Buenos días, soy un joven productor de lúcuma.  A las personas interesados ofresco una muestra de mi producto; ya sea  en fruta (pulpa) o en harina de lúcuma. Es originaria de Huanta -  Ayacucho y es caracterizada por tener  un buen aroma y sabor, Su presentación como harina de lúcuma es en  bolsa de polietileno de 25 kg. y la presentacion como fruta (pulpa) es  en cajones,la cantidad que uno desea. Cabe señalar que la harina 
es  una de las más  usadas en la elaboración de productos como bebidas, helados, pasteles,  galletas, budín, tortas, etc.  Preferentemente se entrega en harina de  lúcuma,  para que sea mas facil su diverso uso en la industria alimenticia.  Anteriormente eh vendido el producto a personas intermediarias, y ahora yo anhelo ser un proveedor directo.  *Email:* gzuck_avargas@hotmail.com  *Teléfono:*   (01) 991 791 277  
                  (01) 483 03 94  *Presentacion harina de lúcuma:* Bolsa de polietileno de 25 kg. *Presentacion en fruta (pulpa)* Cajones o sacos, cantidad que requerida.  *Stock:* Cantidad que Ud nececita.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados; tengo un pedido de 70 TN de maracuyá para pulpa. Necesito productores que estén dispuestos a recibir a cambio S/.0.80 puesto en Lima, pues es lo que podríamos pagarles en este momento para ser competitivos con el producto terminado. Espero que haya algún interesado que me responda rápido para ver si podemos cerrar la compra de una vez, ya que tenemos al cliente seriamente interesado en producir su pulpa de maracuyá en la planta de Villa el Salvador, para luego exportarla él mismo. 
Cualquier cosa, me avisan... Yo voy a empezar a contactarme con los productores que tengo en mi base de datos, que se pusieron en contacto conmigo en su momento para ofrecerme su producción. 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Necesito cotizar un contenedor variado de pulpa de frutas, por lo que necesito que los productores interesados me envíen cotización de las siguientes frutas en volúmenes de 5 TN y 10 TN, ya que es lo que necesitaríamos por fruta para llenar el contenedor. 
Las frutas que me están solicitando cotizar son:  *- Chirimoya
- Guanábana
- Fresa
- Camu Camu
- Durazno
- Tamarindo* 
Por si acaso, aclaro que tengo los correos de todos aquellos que han ido respondiendo a la convocatoria de productores para pulpa, por lo que me estaré comunicando con aquellos que me puedan proveer estas frutas.  
El contenedor lo estamos cotizando a un cliente con el que ya he cerrado un pequeño envío de espárragos a uruguay, por lo que se trata de una opción con la que podríamos trabajar a largo plazo, si es que logramos ofrecer entre todos los que participamos en la cadena de producción, un producto de calidad y a precio competitivo. 
Les recuerdo de todas formas que es una cotización lo que estamos armando, por lo que la confirmación de compra vendría luego de que nos acepten el presupuesto a nosotros primero. 
Si hay interesado por favor contactarme a través de este medio, o a través de mis datos de contacto que figuran abajo en mi firma. 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## Tamarindo Don Gustavo

Hola Bruno,
Espero que el tema de la pulpa esté avanzando exitosamente.
Tengo 80 ha de Tamarindo en Olmos, puedo proveer esta fruta casi todo el año, manejo stock.
Por otro lado, tengo interés en hacer unas pruebas de pulpeado por mi lado. Es posible tomar servicio con la fábrica aludida en este tema?
Mi e-mail es rafael.delsolar@codelso.com y mi página web www.codelso.com
Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado: 
Te cuento que sigo viendo el tema de pulpas con distintas empresas, y sí me podría interesar contar con un proveedor de tamarindo. 
Conversé con una de las plantas donde sé que hacen algo de tamarindo, y me comentan que ellos compran tamarindo pelado, pero no en grandes cantidades, porque la demanda interna no es gran cosa y ellos abastecen localmente. También me dijeron que sí se podría hacer algo de pulpeado allí, pero cuando tengas un pedido concreto. Lo que te puedo conseguir es una pequeña muestra de la pulpa que hacen, o en todo caso, tendríamos que esperar a que procesen tamarindo para que puedas ver el tema de tus muestras con ellos. 
Por eso, la idea es buscar mercado afuera para la pulpa de tamarindo, y así poder tener demanda concreta para procesar tu producto en esta u otra planta de pulpeado. 
Busca clientes interesados en pulpa de tamarindo, que yo también estoy buscando por mi lado, para ver si alguno de estos días podemos cerrar un pedido para trabajarlo con tu materia prima y en alguna de las plantas que conozco. 
Mándame un correo con fotos e información detallada de lo que puedes ofrecer para ingresarte a una base de datos de proveedores que tengo. 
Saludos y estamos en contacto.

----------


## agustinvalla

hola buenos dias mi querido bruno yo trabajo con empresas exportadoras de mango   aérea y marítima 
 me gustaría proveer de mango para pulpa la cantidad que tu requieras yo empiezo por la zona del valle de san lorenzo, chulucanas, motupe, olmos, y casma espero tu respuesta te dejo mi correo valla_raul@hotmail.com saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Luis: 
En este momento el maracuyá es lo que más demanda tiene, aunque igual son interesante el mango y la piña. Pásame la información de tu oferta para ver si puedo colocarla en algún lado. No te olvides de indicar qué variedades tienes de cada producto. 
Saludos

----------


## agustinvalla

hola bruno buenos dias mi nombre es agustin valladolid las variedades de mango que puedo ofrecer es mango kent, edward, criollo.

----------

